# 2 of my mice have bloated up



## ronniedog (Aug 29, 2009)

hi my mice have gained a lot of weight but its just 2 out 10 , could it be food or gentics, as they are from same mum and dad , i cant see it being dad as he s made lots of babys with others and they are ok http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/02102009016.jpg next one is his mum with another of her babies femaleshttp://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/240420094881.jpg last one is another of my females not related but billy was the same size as her 2 weeks ago http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/02102009021.jpg this is billy from another angle http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/mousemighty/02102009017.jpg also ive put pics on profile any help pls


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Might be worth getting them to the vets to be checked out. Only things I can think of offhand are that it could be tumours (which seem unlikely if two mice have started gaining weight at the same time), pregnancy (sorry but I wasn't sure from your post if the bloated mice were male or female!!) It could also be food allergies. Does the food you feed them have any peanuts in it? Mice are prone to peanut allergies and it can cause bloating so I make my own food for mice to prevent this happening. I had similar issues with my first mice and only discovered after they died (vet error) that this could have been the cause of their sudden bloating without any serious weight gain. You need to check all mice foods - very few of them don't have peanuts. I ended up having to make my own. Let me know how you get on!


----------



## ronniedog (Aug 29, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Might be worth getting them to the vets to be checked out. Only things I can think of offhand are that it could be tumours (which seem unlikely if two mice have started gaining weight at the same time), pregnancy (sorry but I wasn't sure from your post if the bloated mice were male or female!!) It could also be food allergies. Does the food you feed them have any peanuts in it? Mice are prone to peanut allergies and it can cause bloating so I make my own food for mice to prevent this happening. I had similar issues with my first mice and only discovered after they died (vet error) that this could have been the cause of their sudden bloating without any serious weight gain. You need to check all mice foods - very few of them don't have peanuts. I ended up having to make my own. Let me know how you get on!


ill let you know an will change feed ,there male and female same mother an father , so off to vets in case its a tumor thanks for swift reply


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

No problem - good luck at the vet!! If you want a food mix that works I can send you details of what I use for making my mice's food - I got it from a gerbil breeder on here and adapted it and haven't had any problems.


----------



## ronniedog (Aug 29, 2009)

pls let me know what mouse food you use thanks zanny youre a gem


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

How did your mice get on at the vets? Was it the peanuts after all?

Here you go, my mice food consists of the following:
1 part wild bird seed (just pick out the peanuts - most varieties have small amounts and you can just pick out the offending parts!)
1 part barley flakes
1 part rye flakes
2 parts oat flakes
1 part cereal (100% natural with no additives, such as Kallo puffed rice)
1 part soup mix (from Asda or Holland and Barrett, it has peas, lentils, barley in it)
1 part dog biscuits (this is for the protein they need. Something like crushed marrowbone biscuits or a chicken and veg mix is ideal.)
1 part dried veg (this is really hard to get so I use a small mix from pets at home called Rodent Garnish.)

I use a small jar to mix this up and it makes enough for me to feed 14 mice for a month. Make sure that you check the flakes as some varieties have additives, sugar etc. that can upset your mice. Hope this helps you - let me know how you get on and if I can be any further help!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Not just mice - hamsters can often have a peanut intolerance as well.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Not just mice - hamsters can often have a peanut intolerance as well.


Thank you - I didn't know that (I've never had hamsters!!)


----------

